# Attitude towards disabilities in the UAE?



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

As you could read elsewhere in the forum I am looking to return to the Middle East and considering different options (merely different Middle Eastern countries where I could be jobhunting)

I know Dubai and the UAE have plenty of job opportunities, even including a callcenter industry and several multinationals having an office there. So while not having made a concrete attempt, I do consider applying.

One thing I must keep in mind though. I am mildly autistic (I have Asperger Syndrome) and have anxiety disorder. I have a normal intelligence and never experienced any problems in doing my jobs (I have worked in 6 countries now, each time in customer service field), my issues are mainly that I have some quirks that are noticeable in social situations: difficulties with eye contact, very mild motoric clumsiness, mildly different speech pattern, finding it unpleasant to be touched, having mild problems in recognising sarcasm and figure of speech. These things would not be noticeable when someone talks to me on the phone or during short formal meetings so I never had issues doing my job properly, however once someone gets to know me personally and spends more time with me he will notice that I react somewhat differently to some situations. 

Would my status as being neurodifferent cause any problems for me should I consider relocating to Dubai, or are minorities (and specifically neurodifferent/"disabled" people) widely accepted and not experiencing any issues?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Gerrit,

Very difficult to say, I hope someone from the forum has any feedback from you.

In the meanwhile it might help if you ring a few headhunters and ask them directly about this? Some of them are actually very nice and helpful and could guide you better. Search for positions that interest you and then give them a ring. That's what I would do!

Also just consider two things:

1. Call centre jobs generally don't pay very well.
2. Dubai as any other place has also been hit by the recession badly, so not a lot of jobs at the moment.

Do a search here at the forum and you will find lots of posts with information about recruiters and job sites. That might help you to get started.

Good luck!


----------

